# Gesperrte Anlage in Outlook 2003 öffnen



## EifelFrosch (9. November 2005)

Hi,

noch ein Problem:
Ich habe mir selbst eine .pst-Datei per E-Mail gesendet, um diese an einem anderen Ort auf einen anderen Rechner zu extrahieren.
Leider lässt mich Outlook 2003 diesen Anhang an die Mail nicht öffnen, da er potenziell gefährlich ist.
Kann man das durch einen Registryeintrag abstellen?

Danke und Gruß
Eifel


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

Zwei Möglichkeiten, ich kenne leider nur eine 

Extras -> Optionen -> Tab: Sicherheit
Haken setzen bei: "Öffnen und Speichern von unsicheren Dateien erlauben" (oder so ähnlich)

Es gibt irgendwo in der Registry die Möglichkeit die Dateiendungen explizit anzugeben um nicht die erste globale Variante zu nehmen.


----------



## EifelFrosch (10. November 2005)

Kann ich leider nicht finden :-(
Laut MS ist das auch nicht möglich das im Programm zu änden, was an sich schon eine Unverschämtheit ist.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Registry-Eintrag?!

Danke
Eifel


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

Onkel Google hatte wie fast immer die Antwort parat:



> Here's how to do it:
> 
> 1. Open the Registry Editor (type "regedit" at Run in Start Menu) .
> 
> ...



Quelle:
http://www.anetforums.com/posts.aspx?ThreadIndex=9575


Andere Möglichkeit ein Tool:
Out2002Lck.zip
Quelle: http://www.anetforums.com/posts.aspx?ThreadIndex=3412

Andere Anleitung:
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article08-104

Und der all-time renner: *Direkt bei Microsoft suchen*
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=837388

Ein bissl suchen hätte Dich selbst zu diesen Antworten geführt.


----------

